# The tangible effect of tree-lined streets



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

We all have the general notion that trees in cities are a good thing, but why exactly that is is a bit blurry. So I was shocked to see this video that shows with perfect clarity how the shadow from trees changes the temperature at street level: 

https://www.facebook.com/klaus.birthler/videos/10206394843296339/

From 30-something degrees Celsius to 50-something the difference is incredible! And I can tell you that the city where this small experiment was done is not even very hot by Romanian standards.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

It is not only the temperature, it is also about air quality and lst but not least, it is about aesthetics. A street which looks utterly depressing and like a concrete desert, can look like a pretty nice place with a row of trees along the street. 

Many cities need more many more trees along their roads, especially also in dense districts.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

I don't think the trees' contribution for air quality is very important, to be honest. Romanian cities for example have a lot of trees but the quality of the air is abysmal, because of the excessive numbers of cars and because of polluting industries. It is acting in these regards that can make a difference. That said trees do of course help to an extent. 

In what the aesthetic experience of urban living is concerned I completely agree, it's just that this aspect is less"tangible", less possible to quantify.


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

Trees can only go so far with helping air quality. The most polluted city on the planet, New Delhi, contains numerous large forests.


----------



## 3tmk (Nov 23, 2002)

Unfortunately people often forget that trees do need to be maintained when in urban environments. While those costs are small compared to the many benefits that a tree provides, some cities do forget and try to skimp out when making their budgets


----------



## WellyQS (Jul 21, 2016)

Are trees in the streets not another add on to green roofs in the urban environment. If a green roof helps keep the heat load down for a building, think Chicago City Hall as an example, do trees in a street help at a lower level. 
Breaking up the street environment and adding shade and cover i guess can only be a good thing.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Streets with trees are way nicer than those without it. I also like tree-dense squares.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

alexandru.mircea said:


> I don't think the trees' contribution for air quality is very important, to be honest. Romanian cities for example have a lot of trees but the quality of the air is abysmal, because of the excessive numbers of cars and because of polluting industries. It is acting in these regards that can make a difference. That said trees do of course help to an extent.
> 
> In what the aesthetic experience of urban living is concerned I completely agree, it's just that this aspect is less"tangible", less possible to quantify.


As Copperknickers said, trees can only go that far. If you have polluting cars, industries etc around they won't undo them. But they do filter the surrounding air which can especially improve air quality locally. We are talking here about fine dust and nitric oxide especially. A large number of trees is also capable of decreasing ozon levels in the city. 

This is an important side effect, next to moderating wind and most importantly local climate and heat.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the big cities should follow this big idea :cheers::cheers:


----------



## RicardoNolazcoC (Jan 3, 2014)

:cheers: Yes, a big difference.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

It has advantages and disadvantages. There are many tree lined streets within Metro Manila, some in upscale villages.

The problem is, if a typhoon directly hits Metro Manila especially if it's a strong one, it can be powerful enough to knock many of these trees down.


----------



## DowntownKidz (Feb 26, 2015)

Tree-lined streets are the norm in Singapore and are integrated into the construction design of new roads and planning approval process for new development. Besides the aesthetic benefits, they certainly do provide much needed-shade especially in very sunny climes and act as noise buffers against traffic. Trees also absorb carbon dioxide and release oxygen, thus improving air quality to some extent. But they do need to be maintained regularly as they can pose dangers too, etc falling branches have been known to cause damage.


----------



## OtAkAw (Aug 5, 2004)

^^That's what I love about Singapore, something that my home city, Manila, which is also tropical, sorely lacks.


----------



## alexandru.mircea (May 18, 2011)

Countering noise is indeed an important benefit of trees, I had completely forgotten about that.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

alexandru.mircea said:


> *Countering noise* is indeed an important benefit of trees, I had completely forgotten about that.


Also wind and drizzle.








_Anton V._ youtube capture


----------



## DowntownKidz (Feb 26, 2015)

OtAkAw said:


> ^^That's what I love about Singapore, something that my home city, Manila, which is also tropical, sorely lacks.


Tropical climates in South East Asia and other tropical regions I believe are ideal to encourage urban tree growth as certain species of plants seem to love it. If you are more interested in this, this thread could be helpful http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=601855


----------



## DowntownKidz (Feb 26, 2015)

A new research initiative now measures density of tree canopies "Green View Index" within cities, called Treepedia.

*The 12 cities with the most trees around the world

Where are the trees? Not Paris, new 'Green View Index' finds*


----------



## Sainton (Oct 21, 2016)

Hanoi.... AFTER tress were removed. What a poor decision.









Fortunately, the process of tree removal was halted after much protests. New trees have been planted in replacement.


----------



## DowntownKidz (Feb 26, 2015)

Glad to hear that Hanoi has replanted those trees. The landscape looks 'hot' without them.


----------

